# MTB: Rez, Sunday, 9/13/09 4:00pm



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure when or where, but I'll be riding somewhere in the afternoon on Sunday.  

I'm open to suggestions, thinking Nass, Nepaug, or the Rez.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a ride at the Rez. Might do morning though. We'll see.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't do morning, but I think I'm open in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 10, 2009)

Greg,  I could be down for a morning ride at the Rez.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

mr. Evil said:


> greg,  i could be down for a morning ride at the rez.



7:30?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> 7:30?



That will work for me, but if we get a couple of days of rain before the Rez will be a muddy mess. So we may have to play this by ear and have a fall back location or two.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That will work for me, but if we get a couple of days of rain before the Rez will be a muddy mess. So we may have to play this by ear and have a fall back location or two.



Cool. I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2009)

Get your own damn thread, this one is for an afternoon ride.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure when or where, but I'll be riding somewhere in the afternoon on Sunday.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions, thinking Nass, Nepaug, or the Rez.



Might be able to swing a late afternoon ride at the Rez. Start around 4:30 +/- ?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am experiencing the MTB and ski jones simultaneously.  I can get back in the saddle one week from Sunday!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Might be able to swing a late afternoon ride at the Rez. Start around 4:30 +/- ?



That might work, I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I am experiencing the MTB and ski jones simultaneously.  I can get back in the saddle one week from Sunday!



Giddy up cowboy! :lol:



bvibert said:


> That might work, I'll keep ya posted.



Please start a new thread. This one is for the morning ride.

:razz:


----------



## powhunter (Sep 10, 2009)

Yea No shit....Im on the bumpskiing /mountainbiking rollercoaster...cant wait for Kmart to open!!!!!   Back on topic....Im down for an afternoon ride


steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2009)

I might be game for a morning ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I might be game for a morning ride.


 it would be great if you can make this. I won't exactly be hualing ass this ride, my knee has been bugging me for the past couple of weeks. But I will be sure to make up for it by being stupid and riding down things I probably shouldn't .


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Might be able to swing a late afternoon ride at the Rez. Start around 4:30 +/- ?



4:30 works for me.  Anyone else who wants to go on the cool kid ride can meet us there.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 4:30 works for me.  Anyone else who wants to go on the cool kid ride can meet us there.



Who are these cool people you speak of?


----------



## Paul (Sep 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Who are these cool people you speak of?



*sigh... I see Brian was taking my name in vain again...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> *sigh... I see Brian was taking my name in vain again...


 

Not even Doom music could make this ride cool.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 11, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yea No shit....Im on the bumpskiing /mountainbiking rollercoaster...cant wait for Kmart to open!!!!!   Back on topic....Im down for an afternoon ride
> 
> 
> steveo



Then drag your ass out and meet up with Bvibert and I for the afternoon loop. Hopefully we can get started around 4pm and roll some super fun stuff followed by beer and pizza at a nearby secret location.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Then drag your ass out and meet up with Bvibert and I for the afternoon loop. Hopefully we can get started around 4pm and roll some super fun stuff followed by beer and pizza at a nearby secret location.



Do you think 4 or 4:30 is better for you?  Either works for me.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 11, 2009)

Lets shoot for 4pm.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds good!

Steve, you in??


----------



## Paul (Sep 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not even Doom music could make this ride cool.



Well I'll try, but not sure, that's the only way this ride could be half-way decent.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

So, you coming out to see all the radness this ride is sure to deliver Paul?


----------



## Paul (Sep 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, you coming out to see all the radness this ride is sure to deliver Paul?



Gotta hit the wife over the head with a frying pan but I'll give it a go


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> Gotta hit the wife over the head with a frying pan but I'll give it a go



the cool kids are actually riding the Rez in the morning.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Steve, you in??




In!!

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2009)

IMO you guys should look for another place to ride. The Rez is going to be a muddy mess for atleast a day or two. Case, Penwood & Stone are your best bets.


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> IMO you guys should look for another place to ride. The Rez is going to be a muddy mess for atleast a day or two. Case, Penwood & Stone are your best bets.



True dat.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> True dat.



Do a morning ride and so we will go tear up The Mesh. Does it drain well like Case does up the street?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 12, 2009)

Ill go anywhere

steveo


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Do a morning ride and so we will go tear up The Mesh. Does it drain well like Case does up the street?



Some areas do. I found the stunt trail from Hell the other day, btw...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> Some areas do. I found the stunt trail from Hell the other day, btw...



Me want to see


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Me want to see


































There were much sicker ones as well...


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> IMO you guys should look for another place to ride. The Rez is going to be a muddy mess for atleast a day or two. Case, Penwood & Stone are your best bets.



I'm not worried about it. From what I saw at Nass last night things will be fine.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Ill go anywhere
> 
> steveo



Steveo, 

Bvibert and I are still planning on riding the Rez and starting around 4pm.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm not worried about it. From what I saw at Nass last night things will be fine.



I have ridden the Rez ALOT over the years, the place does not drain at all and hold water for days. Especially the never twisty trail on top of the ridge before the DH. The second part of the ride after the dyke also drains really bad.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 12, 2009)

looks like were gonna get wet


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> looks like were gonna get wet



I think the majority of the trails will be in good shape.  It hasn't rained here all day.  Prior to yesterday's rain the trails were really dry, I'm sure they sucked up a lot of the water.  I don't think it'll be too bad.  There wasn't even the slightest hint of mud on the route we took on Sunday.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul

those pics look sick. From the photos I would
consider hitting some of that stuff. Or is it a case like the stunt we found last time where what appears to be a 3 foot gap jumps turns out to be a 12 footer in real life? If you can, let's plan a Mesh ride for next weekend. I need some practice on the crazy shit to get ready for my trip to Highland with 2knees and Powbumps the following weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry boys something came up im out for this

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> sorry boys something came up im out for this
> 
> steveo



Bummer!  We'll have to try for another time!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 13, 2009)

Bvibert,

I'm ahead of schedule. Should be there by 3:30.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

I won't be there until 4ish, sorry...


----------

